# New bike for beginner



## Smidger1201 (Apr 28, 2013)

How's it going everyone , I'm new to forum and would say a novice in terms of biking . Looking to get a new bike within my budget and have narrowed it down to 3.
the bikes I'm looking at are the 
GT AVALANCHE 3.0 (2012)
CANNONDALE SL 5 (2012)
GIANT TALON 3 (2011)
my budget is between £350 -£450 Gbp


any help or advice on these bikes or any other within that budget would be appreciated . 
Cheers


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

I use to ride GT AVALANCHE 3.0, very strong frame and the bike was really easy to whip around on the trail. Then I got a 2010 CANNONDALE SL 4, much better climber and I have to say more comfortable. IMO, the C'dale was a better bike...can't really comment on the Giant. I no longer ride either of these bikes (sold the C'dale, son rides the GT) because I've tasted the Kool-Aid and now ride Full Suspension...


----------

